# Hedgehog boarding or sitter (June 2014)? - Tampa or Orlando FL



## spazco (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, 

I am a very worried mommy! I have never been away from Roscoe for longer than one day, and now my family wants to go on a cruise for 10 days.

Safe to say, I wasn't thrilled at all to hear this. 

I honestly don't have any friends and my boyfriend's mother is ridiculously afraid of anything that isn't a dog, so I have no idea what to do. My mom says to board him at the vet but I think that would be so traumatizing for him. 

What I really need is someone experienced and patient with hedgehogs. 
If you or anyone you know could be of help, or if you know of stellar boarding places, please please pplleeaassee let me know.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm in Tampa, and I would have to run it by my boyfriend (we live together) but we may be able to work something out. I am sitting for some girls now who are on vacation until Jan 18th, and have 3 hedgies of my own.


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

I am in Orlando,(Oviedo) right next to UCF and I would be willing to watch your hedgie. I had a hedgie that was 4 years old that passed away in Aug and now have another that is 3 months old.


----------



## mendoza_manda (Feb 21, 2014)

I live in Tampa and I can babysit! I love hedgehogs  Email me at [email protected]


----------

